# I need some help with blueberry wine recipe



## AllenC (Oct 11, 2014)

Alright so I may be a little late since I already started the wine but any and all help / advice is welcome! 
I have somehow messed up the last 3 batches of wine somehow. Obviously I am a beginner to making homemade wine, but I hope to learn from my mistakes and actually end up with a drinkable glass of wine!

I have and use all the cleaning/sanitizing things recommended.. 1 step, StarSan, carboy brushes etc. just to name a few. I use 6 gallon glass carboys and 6.5 gallon plastic fermenters I got from Midwest Brewing Supplies.

The recipe I was using for a base to go off of can be found on eckraus.com 
http://www.eckraus.com/winerecipes/blueberrywine.pdf


*Ingredients I have added so far*
25 lbs. of blueberries – Crushed by hand
12 lbs. of sugar --- To bring the SG to 1.100 (was aiming for 1.090 but overshot it)
1 tbsp. Yeast Energizer
2 tbsp. Acid Blend
10 Campden Tablets (5 added now, prior to fermentation and 5 at bottling time) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

***I read that you should hold off on adding the Pectic Enzyme so I have not added it yet. 
¾ tsp. Pectic Enzyme
1 Packet of Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast


I mixed the top ingredients together and then dumped the blueberries into a straining Bag and tied it off


Does everything look alright so far? I am aiming for a Sweet blueberry wine.

Tomorrow I am planning on adding the Yeast I but have a few questions.
*1.* Should I hold off on adding the Pectic Enzyme? If so, at what time do I add it?
*2.*Do you airlock it after adding the yeast? Or I have also read to cover the hole in the lid with a towel 
*3. *Once fermentation has started, should you stir the yeast every day or just let it sit and ferment untouched for the 5-7 days. 


Thank you in advance for any and all help!



Allen


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 11, 2014)

AllenC said:


> *1.* Should I hold off on adding the Pectic Enzyme? If so, at what time do I add it?
> Add it now
> *2.*Do you airlock it after adding the yeast? Or I have also read to cover the hole in the lid with a towel
> You don't need to put under airlock till fermentation is almost done (day 5-7)
> ...



I hope this helps, I'm sure you will some more experienced members chime in.


----------



## AllenC (Oct 12, 2014)

Will do.

Thanks rhoffart!


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 12, 2014)

Your welcome and welcome to the site. Keep us posted on how it's coming out.


----------

